# SX Pro packaging



## aznxcp4lyfez (Jul 12, 2018)

Is it weird that i received my SX Pro in a sealed plastic bag instead of a box?
I ordered from modchipsdirect.


----------



## Switchtime (Jul 12, 2018)

Some resellers announced that they have to repack the pro units for the customs or something else.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jul 12, 2018)

Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 13, 2018)

Lazy reseller, they own you a box, and the sticker should be paste to the usb dongle.


----------



## Konmon2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> Lazy reseller, they own you a box, and the sticker should be paste to the usb dongle.



Personally I threw the stickers in the garbage because I think they look tacky, I would have peeled them off if they came applied. I would have done the same with the cheap cardboard box.


----------



## magico29 (Jul 13, 2018)

what


aznxcp4lyfez said:


> Is it weird that i received my SX Pro in a sealed plastic bag instead of a box?
> I ordered from modchipsdirect.
> 
> View attachment 135508
> View attachment 135509


 what a crap lol, fuck modchipsdirect.


----------



## cearp (Jul 13, 2018)

magico29 said:


> what
> 
> what a crap lol, fuck modchipsdirect.


if it's better for customs/cheaper to ship (and quicker to deliver) because it's smaller, i don't care about the box.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 13, 2018)

MCD makes 0 sense.  We can't get boxes even though others in US got them due to customs seeing name..... the dongle has logo, the jig has logo.

TOTAL BS on due to blame on customs.... the dongle has logo


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jul 13, 2018)

Stargate3ds posted a few pics on fb. They got everything unassembled. So they need to fold the boxes and apply the stickers themselves. So if you are a lazy reseller or just want to get your preorders out fast....


----------



## ModDog (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> Stargate3ds posted a few pics on fb. They got everything unassembled. So they need to fold the boxes and apply the stickers themselves. So if you are a lazy reseller or just want to get your preorders out fast....



To blame custom's is just bad.  I am so mad I should get mine today from them... and if they shipped it like that with 0 protection in shipping that is just not acceptable.  I wish I would have ordered elsewhere.

They also claim to keep products at a shipping facitily.... that they don't have access to on weekends so they magically get weekends off.    I thought facility was true... but they really are just lazy


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 13, 2018)

ModDog said:


> MCD makes 0 sense.  We can't get boxes even though others in US got them due to customs seeing name..... the dongle has logo, the jig has logo.
> 
> TOTAL BS on due to blame on customs.... the dongle has logo


It's not your customs that's the problem. It's their customs. Hence why they told the manufacturers not to send THEM any boxes.
Being a rather big modchip etc. store, they might be on some sort of watchlist.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 13, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's not your customs that's the problem. It's their customs. Hence why they told the manufacturers not to send THEM any boxes.
> Being a rather big modchip etc. store, they might be on some sort of watchlist.



I'm in batch 2 they specifically say "Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing."  Sounds like customs to me.

I figured they would include plastic or something.  To mail like that with 0 padding/protection is bad.  And seizing due to logo think about it means ZERO sense as logo is on dongle, jig, sticker.   They just did not want to pack.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 13, 2018)

ModDog said:


> I'm in batch 2 they specifically say "Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing."  Sounds like customs to me.
> 
> I figured they would include plastic or something.  To mail like that with 0 padding/protection is bad.  And seizing due to logo think about it means ZERO sense as logo is on dongle, jig, sticker.   They just did not want to pack.


Yes, but they obviously mean that they have had problems receiving things from the manufacturer, not that sending it out to customers is the problem.
Customs is weird, they don't always make sense. But it looks like there aren't any logos on the dongle or jig, only on the stickers, which they didn't apply, so most likely at most the stickers would be seized.
I don't know if it's legal for customs to do this kind of thing, I mean it's not like it's the Nintendo or Switch logo so they can claim "counterfeit". But customs don't particularly give a shit if they're being paid to do it.


----------



## jigglesthefett (Jul 13, 2018)

ModDog said:


> I'm in batch 2 they specifically say "Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing."  Sounds like customs to me.
> 
> I figured they would include plastic or something.  To mail like that with 0 padding/protection is bad.  And seizing due to logo think about it means ZERO sense as logo is on dongle, jig, sticker.   They just did not want to pack.



Mine (from modchips direct) came in a small plain box, inside that box was the plastic bag with my dongle in it (as well as packing 'paper' to keep it from being jostled around in the box). It didn't just get shipped with '0 padding/protection'. If you don't know what you're talking about, you really shouldn't just throw accusations around.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 13, 2018)

jigglesthefett said:


> Mine (from modchips direct) came in a small plain box, inside that box was the plastic bag with my dongle in it (as well as packing 'paper' to keep it from being jostled around in the box). It didn't just get shipped with '0 padding/protection'. If you don't know what you're talking about, you really shouldn't just throw accusations around.



I assumed it was all packing, if wrong I appolgize.   I assumed only paper was missing like they said in batch 2 email.  Seeing all in a plastic bag vs a nice plastic holder formed for dongle and jig was a suprise.

My surprise might have caused me to jump to wrong conclusion.    No other US seller (to my knowledge) has had same issues on packaging .... I very well could be wrong just still think they just did not want to pack hundreds of unit's.

I guess you are in right some aspects as I might not be impartial.   If I could go back in time would have ordered from someone who did not have issues packing (be it customs or lazy), and one that packed on weekends.  If you look at wording on SX Pro it is not unusual for them to push it back (at least speaking from batch 2).  It just adds up to bad experience on physical unit.  They were great on digital I will 100 percent give them that, but physical I would have for sure went elsewhere.


----------



## magico29 (Jul 13, 2018)

ModDog said:


> MCD makes 0 sense.  We can't get boxes even though others in US got them due to customs seeing name..... the dongle has logo, the jig has logo.
> 
> TOTAL BS on due to blame on customs.... the dongle has logo


I got mines all of them complete from china!! Hell yeah baby in 14 days arrived.babies team are very happy.


----------



## JupiterJesus (Jul 14, 2018)

Who f*ing cares about a box unless that box is needed to prevent damage? I wonder how much $$$ is tacked onto the price of our already overpriced electronics in general just for all the ridiculous packaging (which itself is just another form of marketing). Give me everything in a plain unmarked bag with no logos and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 14, 2018)

JupiterJesus said:


> Who f*ing cares about a box unless that box is needed to prevent damage? I wonder how much $$$ is tacked onto the price of our already overpriced electronics in general just for all the ridiculous packaging (which itself is just another form of marketing). Give me everything in a plain unmarked bag with no logos and I'll be a happy camper.



They should have put dongle and jig in the plastic holder.   I get wanting to save time... but they were plain lazy.   Just like not sticking stickers on the item's.  During shipping yes there is paper in a box but the jig and dongle or usb cord could hit/rub each other depending how item is handled.

And for those saying they tried to save time.... they could start packing at home instead of magical "shipping center" on weekends and get it done right and even ship out earlier.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

If you wan't a complete Pro packaging don't go ModchipsDirect.  You can ignore all pictures and information on product page (even dates they tend to push back).   They are 100 percent lazy don't expect any weekend movement.

And people are ordering batch 4 from them for "end of July or start of August"... they took remaining on hand and are selling a extra 25 over their initial 40 ( http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro-in-stock.html )

Honest if you are MCD batch 4 go elsewhere and you will get entire packaging... and not treated horrible.   To not ship to customers waiting and make a special higher on hand is wrong.


----------



## andeers (Jul 15, 2018)

Konmon2 said:


> Personally I threw the stickers in the garbage because I think they look tacky, I would have peeled them off if they came applied. I would have done the same with the cheap cardboard box.


We must do something about the splash screen.


----------



## guily6669 (Jul 15, 2018)

TX send the devices in a huge box containing a huge amount of them, the reseller has all the job then of buying boxes, plastic bags, gluing stickers, adding the whole pack together and whatever also adding costs to them and off course all the other reasons, some of their products were actually reported to be stucked at customs, just like paying with paypal is against paypal rules and its also a reason why some sellers have not used it...

However if you received just like that, its still super badly packed, they could have used the other yellow papper\plastic small packaging which has bubble wrap inside and is basically almost as small as that plastic bag.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

guily6669 said:


> TX send the devices in a huge box containing a huge amount of them, the reseller has all the job then of buying boxes, plastic bags, gluing stickers, adding the whole pack together and whatever also adding costs to them and off course all the other reasons, some of their products were actually reported to be stucked at customs, just like paying with paypal is against paypal rules and its also a reason why some sellers have not used it...
> 
> However if you received just like that, its still super badly packed, they could have used the other yellow papper\plastic small packaging which has bubble wrap inside and is basically almost as small as that plastic bag.



They flat out don't want to do it.  They claim to have a "shipping center" they don't understand even if true take the TX packages home over weekend and pack.   MCD put in as little effort as possibe I will never order from them again.  I'm SO happy my jig,dongle,usb cord did not hit each other or rub during shipping.   They don't understand at least put it in plastic protection from TX don't get dongle get hit by other  item's.

I really do think they will lose customer's over time.  Them doing on hand SX pro and not shipping to customers waiting show's how little they care about customers ( http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro-in-stock.html ).  Heck customers ordered not knowing this was going to happen and go into batch 4 then MCD is like we decided instead of shipping out to rightful customers to sell for 25 more dollars!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2018)

ModDog said:


> They flat out don't want to do it.  They claim to have a "shipping center" they don't understand even if true take the TX packages home over weekend and pack.   MCD put in as little effort as possibe I will never order from them again.  I'm SO happy my jig,dongle,usb cord did not hit each other or rub during shipping.   They don't understand at least put it in plastic protection from TX don't get dongle get hit by other  item's.
> 
> I really do think they will lose customer's over time.  Them doing on hand SX pro and not shipping to customers waiting show's how little they care about customers ( http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro-in-stock.html ).  Heck customers ordered not knowing this was going to happen and go into batch 4 then MCD is like we decided instead of shipping out to rightful customers to sell for 25 more dollars!




Got my SX Pro from modchipsdirect.com in shitty packaging.  Saw what they are doing marking up the dongle.  Really bad business.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Got my SX Pro from modchipsdirect.com in shitty packaging.  Saw what they are doing marking up the dongle.  Really bad business.



And it is so sad they will treat customers like that.  When at least batch 1 and 2 purchased no mention of how there would be no packaging.  They are crazy as it opens them up to not as described on credit card's.  They needed to make it clear your items would not look like picture with stickers, and it would not come with packaging before we placed order not after.

They flat out lie to not have to pack.   And I don't care how they justify it the person who paid and is waiting should get the in-stock.  Jacking price going for extra profit is just not good longterm for them.


----------



## aznxcp4lyfez (Jul 15, 2018)

guily6669 said:


> TX send the devices in a huge box containing a huge amount of them, the reseller has all the job then of buying boxes, plastic bags, gluing stickers, adding the whole pack together and whatever also adding costs to them and off course all the other reasons, some of their products were actually reported to be stucked at customs, just like paying with paypal is against paypal rules and its also a reason why some sellers have not used it...
> 
> However if you received just like that, its still super badly packed, they could have used the other yellow papper\plastic small packaging which has bubble wrap inside and is basically almost as small as that plastic bag.


I received the item in a box with paper padding. which was confusing to me. they might as well just shipped it in a padded envelope. It probably would've been faster than the box shipping.
Also, i would've ordered from somewhere else if i knew it would come like this. I actually enjoy the unboxing experience of products i purchase.


----------



## guily6669 (Jul 15, 2018)

I also love the unboxing experience and smell it all the time .

But those kind of devices are not the regular product that we could expect something like that, a paper bag with bubble wrap inside for protection is enough here, now having no foam or no bubble wrap is what I find BAD.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 15, 2018)

Weird, they should at least have warned customers at point of sale about the shitty packaging job to "fool customs" so they had a choice to either be okay with it or go with another seller . Mine came with proper box and while not a big deal or anything, it's nice to keep it in when not in use instead of a lame ripped open plastic envelope.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Weird, they should at least have warned customers at point of sale about the shitty packaging job to "fool customs" so they had a choice to either be okay with it or go with another seller . Mine came with proper box and while not a big deal or anything, it's nice to keep it in when not in use instead of a lame ripped open plastic envelope.



They say this but they got the decal's in mail.  They flat out did not want to spend time putting on and threw in sacks.  But logo's made it...... so their whole customs thing becomes a lie as they had many logos and it made it.

They did not want to assemble so they claim they ordered without boxes... i personally don't believe it at all.   Remember were talking about same people who will not package on weekends.


----------



## guily6669 (Jul 15, 2018)

Yeah and they even get to print SX Pro USB Dongle... while if it was too much work because of customs it would just say console parts and nothing more LOL...


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm sorry, but this thread wouldn't exist if OP simply knew how to read. If they purchased from Modchipsdirect, they should know that it is explicitly stated you will not receive original packaging. 









tbb043 said:


> Weird, they should at least have warned customers at point of sale about the shitty packaging job to "fool customs" so they had a choice to either be okay with it or go with another seller . Mine came with proper box and while not a big deal or anything, it's nice to keep it in when not in use instead of a lame ripped open plastic envelope.


They do. OP just doesn't know how to read.


----------



## guily6669 (Jul 15, 2018)

packaging or no packaging it should have minimum protection all the time, why didnt they use the yellow paper with bubble wrap inside which is almost as small bat at least offers a minimum protection...

Should have come at least on one of this suckers:


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I'm sorry, but this thread wouldn't exist if OP simply knew how to read. If they purchased from Modchipsdirect, they should know that it is explicitly stated you will not receive original packaging.



This was added within past few day's....  Was not up there when batch 1 and 2 purchased order's.   We ordered with full expectation of getting packaging they added this due to bad feedback over them throwing in bag.  With no packaging and no decals placed on it there is enough a Credit Card would side with you and they lose money so this was added.

But yes its up there good for future purchase (i mean it I'm happy they added it).  But no it was not up there all this time.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 16, 2018)

I would be pretty angry if I didnt get packaging because the store used a half ass excuse to not include it, every other store got them through customs fine with the packaging, and actually bothered to assemble it and got it to users faster than mcd.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 16, 2018)

ModDog said:


> This was added within past few day's....  Was not up there when batch 1 and 2 purchased order's.


Yeah no. That's a lie. That message has always been there. Ya'll just don't read. Batch ONE people are confirming it said that on the page AND the email upon confirmation:


> Thank you once again for ordering the SX Pro.
> 
> Your order will be apart of the first batch that we get from the team. We have been told that the batch _should_ leave the factory and make its way to the US at the end of this week. Please note we have no control over delays, shipping times, and if the package gets stuck in customs for a couple of days. If the team don't ship when they have told us then it pushes everything back.
> 
> ...



And do mind that is a quote from A MONTH AGO. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/SwitchHack...chipsdirect_updated_me_with_info_about_my_sx/


----------



## ModDog (Jul 16, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Yeah no. That's a lie. That message has always been there. Ya'll just don't read. Batch ONE people are confirming it said that on the page AND the email upon confirmation: ..



Please re-read your link yes that is how they operated by sending out *email *to batch 1 not putting on website.  My batch 2 order was already placed before batch one got that.

No where does it say it was on website in your link.   But in a email they sent to batch 1 (and now 2 at this point).  I really am not trying to make this a personal thing I wish we could stop back/forth.  Your info is not correct.

Did they send emails to batch 1 and 2 about a little before it shipped yes they did about no packaging.  Was it on website... no at least on batch 1 and 2 no where do they mention they will not be shipping in proper packaging when you ordered.  The order page at the time had ZERO information saying they would not be using proper packaging.  It has been added within past few day's to product page.

Just look at google cache and it proves this:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 16, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Yes, but they obviously mean that they have had problems receiving things from the manufacturer, not that sending it out to customers is the problem.
> Customs is weird, they don't always make sense. But it looks like there aren't any logos on the dongle or jig, only on the stickers, which they didn't apply, so most likely at most the stickers would be seized.
> I don't know if it's legal for customs to do this kind of thing, I mean it's not like it's the Nintendo or Switch logo so they can claim "counterfeit". But customs don't particularly give a shit if they're being paid to do it.


i read this somewhere before. mine came in a bag and works, which is what i really cared about. wonder if the boxes are going to be a collectors item now?


----------



## ModDog (Jul 16, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> i read this somewhere before. mine came in a bag and works, which is what i really cared about. wonder if the boxes are going to be a collectors item now?



If everyone acted like MCD it would be, but other sellers seem to care enough to put together packages correctly.   As far as collectors item no... but if you went to sell not having all of it would effect price you get.  Imagine trying to tell people I promise it's new even though it's in a baggy!

I'm just so glad for google cache so everyone can see they just added no packaging a few day's ago.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 16, 2018)

it was in the shipping info, i believe (on their site). that the package may be different.

also. learned how to google cache. i never knew about that.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 16, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Please re-read your link yes that is how they operated by sending out *email *to batch 1 not putting on website.  My batch 2 order was already placed before batch one got that.
> 
> No where does it say it was on website in your link.   But in a email they sent to batch 1 (and now 2 at this point).  I really am not trying to make this a personal thing I wish we could stop back/forth.  Your info is not correct.
> 
> ...


Users on Reddit are reporting that they already knew *at the time of preordering, so a single screen of their site is not proof*. I think it's pretty convenient that apparently everyone except you knew about it. 

My primary reason for doubt is because ModChipsDirect has stated on many of their products that they come without packaging. They come in bags. My R4 3DS Gold came without packaging, but in a black ziplock, which is why I called you on your bullshit. 

I have also seen their page on the Switch OS and it has _changed with each inventory update_. Your claim that this single time it did not have this information about packaging does not hold.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 16, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Users on Reddit are reporting that they already knew *at the time of preordering, so a single screen of their site is not proof*. I think it's pretty convenient that apparently everyone except you knew about it.
> 
> My primary reason for doubt is because ModChipsDirect has stated on many of their products that they come without packaging. They come in bags. My R4 3DS Gold came without packaging, but in a black ziplock, which is why I called you on your bullshit.
> 
> I have also seen their page on the Switch OS and it has _changed with each inventory update_. Your claim that this single time it did not have this information about packaging does not hold.




They can claim it all they want but it is NOT true. Is it in the product title now... yes!  Was it 2 day's ago.... no! Just look it up yourself google cache was "Jul 14, 2018 16:32:08 GMT" it was NOT there during it.  Attached is google cache with it's date.  You can view it yourself: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...xecuter-sx-pro.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

I'm done going back/forth it's not worth it.   I deleted a lot of this post as if you are willing to believe words from who knows who over google cache... there honestly is nothing I can do to reason with you.  And with you not ordering SX Pro from MCD I don't see why you want to be a part of this so bad.


----------

